# Need some help with a freindly feral



## TURNA (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello and thanks in advance for those that can help.

I have 4 steady ferals that my wife and I take care of or at least try too.

We have one that looks like it has been through a lot.

He is very friendly and we would like to help him out the best we can.

He is all busted up right down to his snaggle tooth.

But he does have some open wounds on him.

Since we started caring/feeding him they have gotten slightly better.

But we are not sure what the issue is.

Fly Strike? Derma reaction?

Here are some pics, hopefully someone has seen this before and can help.

Thanks!!


----------



## TURNA (Sep 24, 2020)

Well it looks like the pics I posted were to big?

I will try again.....


----------



## TURNA (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## princess chloe (Oct 7, 2020)

i think you should take him to the vet but if you cant search the internet or try to help his wounds and dont let him out unless you watch him


----------

